# 52 Ratties for Adoption at Star's Rat Rescue in SD - Transport possible to IL-NY



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

George and Curly! 2 males approx. 5-6 months of age. Both are Dumbo eared Rex. Both are VERY sweet rats, love to be held and love to cuddle. They also enjoy scratches behind their ears! ♥ These boys are very lovely and will make great additions to any home! There are also 28 ratties currently looking for forever homes at SRR and 2 mommas with a total of 22 babies on their way within the next day or two! 

So that is over 50 ratties looking for forever homes! Any and all help is always very appreciated rather it be toys, towels, fleece, bedding, food and Monetary donations are always welcome. All help can be sent to [email protected] or send us an email with any questions you may have!

*We also have transportation coming up in August that will go through SD, NE, IA, IL and on into upstate NY! Have questions about our rattie train? Contact us via [email protected]*




























If you are interested in adopting please visit the link below and fill out our Pre-Q. 
http://www.starsratrescue.com/test2.php


Also for all ratties available for adoption at Star's Rat Rescue see below.
http://www.starsratrescue.com/availablerats.html


----------

